# pure-ftpd - Anonymous FTP login



## jaywtee (Apr 27, 2014)

I would like to enable a folder directory[](/home/usr/public_html/mirrors) to be publicly reachable via FTP - no log-in required, no uploads allowed.

So far, I've enabled anonymous logins via WHM[](with anonymous uploads un-checked) and in Cpanel, also I've changed the following in pure-ftpd.conf:

```
#Enable anonymous ftp access
ChrootEveryone yes
AnonymousOnly yes
AnonymousCantUpload yes
FTP_ANON_DIR /home/usr/public_html/mirrors
```
At the moment FTP accounts[](@ftp and @anonymous) are pointing to their default location of public_ftp, as you see *I* tried to change the behavior but to no avail, any ideas?


----------

